# Lupo Italiano



## Konstantin91 (Mar 10, 2011)

(Hope this is the right place for my post, if not moderator please move it to part of forum where it belongs)

I have a female GSD and i love this breed. There is so much to tell about this breed but i am here to talk about something else.

German shepherd participated in many military breeding programs where they were used to breed with wolves. I guess goal was to have dog which is phisicly more like a wolf, stronger scent, bite force, agility stamina... and psichologically like a german shepherd, obedient, easily trained, no nervous, calm... Most of this programs failed (obviously today military do not use breeds created by this programs)
Saarloos wolfdog, Czechoslovakian wolfdog, they are not what expected to be of military dog but they are available as pets... Some proved to be good, Kunming chineese wolfdog, Lupo Italiano... 

I have hard time to find information about Lupo Italiano, italian breed made by breeding german shepherd and italian wolf (before they extinct)

I have found some info, but it is so poor, and some videos but most is Italian and i am looking for English..

I know this breed, Lupo Italiano, is working dog in Mountain Rescue Service and they were also used during some winter games in Torino (if i am not mistaken)

If someone here have more info about this breed and its working capabilities feel free to share 

BTW sry for my English, my grammar is terrible...


----------

